# Olive with dowel stabilizers



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 28, 2017)

Back about the turn of the year, the owner of Tucson Woodcraft, Randy, acquired a bunch of Olive wood. I just happened to be there for some reason or other, and he gave me a piece. Well, here it is finished.
This first picture is showing the beauty of Olive wood. I don't know what brand it is, but it's absolutely beautiful stuff. Included are a few of my flintknapped pieces and at 10 o'clock, a real live artifact from near Kerrville, Texas, a Kerrville Knife. Also included in this picture is a large pig of Desert Ironwood carved by the Seri Indians of Mexico. The stuff other than the bowl has no real significance for the picture other than I was too lazy to remove them from the only flat spot in my house so I could place the bowl on to take the pictures.
You should be able to see 4 dowels around the top of this bowl. They were put in place to help stabilize the cracks that were in this piece. The dowels are Olive that I made on my lathe with a jig I made.




This picture below is a 180 from the first picture.If you look closely between 4 and 8 o'clock, you might be able to see the dowels on the rim.





This next picture shows the foot. if you look real hard, you might be able to make out a dowel or two. Sorry, not a real good picture to show off the dowels.





This last picture is the interior of the foot. I was going to put a finial on it, but had the tenon nub removed before I remembered that was my plan..





This piece is 2 3/8" tall, 6 5/8" OD, with 1/4" thickness. It's a gift to Randy so no finish as I'll let him do that. It was sanded to 180, Scotchbrited and steel wooled. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 28, 2017)

I like the foot.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2017)

That'll be sweet when finished!


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 29, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 29, 2017)

Olive wood is gorgeous. Love your bowl and the inlay. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2017)

That's a looker Jerry! love the pig too, seen a lot of siri carvings but never that one.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> I like the foot.



Looks like Lou has a foot fettish......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Jerry that looks suweeeeet.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice job Jerry. Very creative on the use of the dowels.


----------



## Strider (Apr 1, 2017)

Beauty!


----------

